# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Hair Loss Since 14 Years Old - Am I Taking The Right Course of Hair Loss Treatments?

## tbtadmin

Answered by Bernardino Arocha, MD

Since I was around 14-15  years old I have experienced hair loss, Im now 17 and still losing hair. I have attempted minor treatments through a clinic, which determined I had male pattern baldness. When I was younger (15-16), the clinic suggested a hair loss treatment, I believe it contained minoxidil, and involved rubbing it on the scalp. After a year and little change except for irritation on the scalp, I quit.  The clinic suggested a Propecia pill when I was 18, and then a hair transplant at 21. After the scalp treatment I feel I have been tricked and should not trust them. Please help answer the questions, is this the right course of treatment or is there a better alternative, and is it possible to lose hair at such a young age from male pattern baldness? - George
- - - - - - -
Read Full Post on The IAHRS Hair Transplant Info Center

----------

